# Guitar Hero



## Glennjam (Jul 12, 2008)

How many peoples play Guitar Hero, if so which console and version? 

I play Guitar Hero 3 on the Wii, and on the PC


----------



## T.Y. (Jul 12, 2008)

I play GH and frets on fire, Becasue I have a reason

My left hand is deformed, and i cant really hold a Pick, or strum a gutair
the closest thing to a guitar for me, Is Frets on fire and GH.. because i dont need a pick for that

If my hand wasn't deformed, then i would probley play a real guitar then...

So, yeah. I have a reason.


----------



## Lukealyke (Jul 12, 2008)

I have Guitar Hero III for the 360.  I can play hard songs


----------



## gust (Jul 12, 2008)

I have 1, 2, and 80's on the ps2.  and 3 on the ps3.  
Though now I play Rock Band a bit more, on ps3.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 12, 2008)

Guitar Hero is one of those things I _wanna_ learn to play, but don't know if it's really worth it, being left-handed and guitars being designed for right-handers and all. At least with Rock Band though I can play drums or sing which I'm actually good at.


----------



## Eevee (Jul 12, 2008)

guitar hero 3 is a ripoff abomination with overcharted songs which activision is already well on its way to running into the ground

guitar hero 2 I can't even play any more; guitar neck is too thick, the round buttons are really weird to time, and there's not really a sensible animation when I hit them

(rock band)++


----------



## Lukar (Jul 12, 2008)

I loves me some GH. xD

I might get On Tour sometime, mainly for the skins.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 13, 2008)

i have the first three guitar hero's and rock band

i play on expert, beaten every song except jordan (i could totally beat it if it was in GH3.  totally)

i should really just put down the money for the metallica pack in rock band if i want a challenge though, TTFAF is getting old


----------



## Tezztor (Jul 13, 2008)

I used to have Guitar Hero 1 & 2 for the PS2. Now I have Guitar Hero 2 & 3 for the 360.

Im not that great at it but I can play most songs on expert.


----------



## bane233 (Jul 13, 2008)

I play Guitar Hero 3 on the xbox 360


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 13, 2008)

oh yeah, i have 2 and 3 for the 360 and 1 for the ps2
and rock band for the 360


----------



## Rockario (Jul 13, 2008)

I got GH3 and Aerosmith for the Wii, I can play most songs on Expert and have beaten both games on hard


----------



## Monarq (Jul 13, 2008)

I hate this game. I hate hate hate hate it.

Go pick up a real guitar. You could learn how to pretend to play a song, or you could really play it. Seems like an easy choice to me.


----------



## Anonymous1157 (Jul 13, 2008)

I've got Frets on Fire, GH2, and 80's. I actually bought a 360 guitar controller so I can play FoF properly because my keyboard is more aerodynamic than it is ergonomic. If only shipping was faster... *Waits patiently for guitar to arrive*

... Oh, and judging from what everyone around me and on the internet says, the fact that I can only play well on Medium means I suck at this game.


----------



## HTtheCB (Jul 13, 2008)

I sold my Guitar Hero 1 and 2 for the PS2 to get Guitar Hero 2 for the 360, then I had GH3 until I traded it in (horrible, horrible title), and then I got Rock Band for the 360.

Right now I'm getting addicted to GH2 again. Man, that game freaking rocked.


----------



## VectorGato (Jul 13, 2008)

I've got GH2, and that's it. Mostly due to GH3 being absolutely terrible, and not having any money for Rock Band. The addictiveness of the drums on RB are like _crack, _though. LIKE CRACK I SAY.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 13, 2008)

Monarq said:


> I hate this game. I hate hate hate hate it.
> 
> Go pick up a real guitar. You could learn how to pretend to play a song, or you could really play it. Seems like an easy choice to me.



i'd prefer to pretend to play it

because honestly do you think i can pick up a guitar and learn to play TTFAF in a year (also noting that i only had time to practice it for the latter half of the year)
plus i already play an instrument


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah i got GH3 for the ps3 it's good fun even though i'm abit rubbish at it XD


----------



## Eevee (Jul 14, 2008)

Monarq said:


> Go pick up a real guitar. You could learn how to pretend to play a song, or you could really play it. Seems like an easy choice to me.


yeah those fuckers playing Phoenix Wright should stop pretending and go get law degrees

the obvious choice is to chill the fuck out and not rag on people who want to play a game instead of invest immense amounts of time and money and effort learning a new difficult skill to some mediocre extent.

nobody here is claiming to be a legendary rock master; it is just fun to be decent at pushing plastic buttons in time with the music.



HTtheCB said:


> Right now I'm getting addicted to GH2 again. Man, that game freaking rocked.


we are in serious need of a GH2 pack for Rock Band.

I hope Rock Band 2 completely demolishes GH4.  the price tag was the most notable advantage of GH3 over RB; now GH4 is just a ripoff of something that came before and has been improved since.


----------



## Samoya_Wulf (Jul 14, 2008)

Glennjam said:


> How many peoples play Guitar Hero, if so which console and version?
> 
> I play Guitar Hero 3 on the Wii, and on the PC


I play all the Guitar Heros on PS2 ^^ Dragonforce is the hardest song ever 0.0


----------



## E-mannor (Jul 14, 2008)

people who say playing guitar hero is a waste because its not a real guitar completely miss the point because by the same logic playing COD 4 is a waste because you are not really killing people (and dieing i might add)

really its fun and a game so why not like it.

but anyway i love guitar hero, i can play through on expert with ease, and only really have trouble with raining blood and TTFAF.

i also play rock band and guitar bass and sing on expert and drum on hard. (^_^ yea i play too much)


----------



## Lucid (Jul 14, 2008)

I have 2 and 3 on 360.  Also have 3 on PC so I can get custom songs.  

I can play most songs on expert, although compared to a lot of other people I suck v.v

I wanna get rockband but its too expensive, especially considering to actually get all the songs you have to pay like 80 more dollars, which makes it even more of a ripoff.


----------



## Eevee (Jul 14, 2008)

Lucid said:


> I wanna get rockband but its too expensive


I've heard of it going for as low as $100 at walmart now.



Lucid said:


> especially considering to actually get all the songs you have to pay like 80 more dollars, which makes it even more of a ripoff.


er

what

are you like..  new to DLC?  that's kinda how it works.  GH3 does the same, they just don't have nearly as many songs available.

but if you really need more songs, wait for Rock Band 2.  84 on disc, 20 more later this year for free.  plus the RB1 songs for like <$5 total.


----------



## Unk Won (Jul 14, 2008)

I only have GH1 on PS2 though I plan on the whole series and RockBand(which my brother got for 360).  Right now I should be doing my Mod for Rockband Drumplay on Wii Remotes that I got down perfectively.


----------



## Lucid (Jul 14, 2008)

Eevee said:


> I've heard of it going for as low as $100 at walmart now.


If I could find it for 100 bucks i'd consider it, but still, 100 is a fair amount.


Eevee said:


> are you like..  new to DLC?  that's kinda how it works.  GH3 does the same, they just don't have nearly as many songs available.
> 
> but if you really need more songs, wait for Rock Band 2.  84 on disc, 20 more later this year for free.  plus the RB1 songs for like <$5 total.


i know how DLC works...I just don't want to have to spend more money on a game I just spent 100+ dollars on.  That's why I play GH3 on PC.  Infinite free songs!  DDR as well, <3 free songs XD

And I'm considering RB2, although still, money D:


----------



## Blue_Bunny (Jul 14, 2008)

Had guitar hero 3 for 360, till BOTH of our guitars broke  Played on expert and everything then they just stopped workin, don't know why. That game rocks though.


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 14, 2008)

E-mannor said:


> but anyway i love guitar hero, i can play through on expert with ease, and only really have trouble with raining blood and TTFAF.



I hate TTFAF and Raining blood T_T I hate "It's Hammer Ons" and "Mosh 1" *cringe*



Eevee said:


> yeah those fuckers playing Phoenix Wright should stop pretending and go get law degrees


----------



## T.Y. (Jul 14, 2008)

Thunderstruck on FoF is pretty much just as hard as TTFAF...


----------



## Kyoujin (Jul 15, 2008)

The hell is Frets on Fire? 

Got GH2 and GH3, played 'em all though. Beat every single song on Expert on GH3 besides TTFAF, though I could probably beat it if I practiced it more.. I think I got through 27 percent of the song last time before I failed, oye..

I definitely prefer Rock Band though, it's just more fun.. xb I do drums and vocals on expert, too.


----------



## Eevee (Jul 15, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> The hell is Frets on Fire?


free GH-like PC game.



Kyoujin said:


> I definitely prefer Rock Band though, it's just more fun.. xb I do drums and vocals on expert, too.


^4


----------



## gust (Jul 15, 2008)

Can't wait for Rock Band 2!  The setlist is probably the best I've ever seen.
Plus to keep all the DLC from RB 1 and a way to get the original songs too!
And the new drumset for RB2 looks like a really cool idea.


----------



## Ruiisu (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah I have the Wii version.
First of all I'd like to say there's a good list of songs in that game I still can't play good on hard.

I have'nt played alot lately.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 15, 2008)

I play GH2 and 3 when I get the chance; I _love_ Rock Band; but I don't actually own any of them.  Thus, I play a lot of Frets on Fire, as you can see from My YouTube profile.


----------



## Vexer (Jul 29, 2008)

i play GHIII for the 360 i play on expert but i cant beat that slayer song rows of 4 streak notes over and over is not my strong point but i can bead almost evry song a expert


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 29, 2008)

I mostly play Guitar Hero 3 on my pc, using my Wii Guitar, a blue tooth dongle and Glovepie ^^ Then, I used Guitar Hero 3 Switcher to make setlists for Guitar hero 1, 2, 3, Aerosmith and Customs for Gh3 PC ^^ Here's My YouTube Profile, I've got a few vids up atm ^^


----------

